# Tolerance for Glue Joints? Is this a problem or just cosmetic?



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

On the ends of this board, I'm seeing some glue joints - about half the width of a Walnut pore. These in the picture are the worst of them. I'm pretty sure they will not be visible/noticeable once this is finished, but am curious your thoughts - is this enough that would cause problems down the road? Or is this more of a cosmetic thing?


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I do believe you will just fine. Over worry.


----------



## Stevedore (Nov 8, 2012)

If it's just glue I wouldn't worry about it. If there's a tiny gap, i.e., glue shortage, it could become a problem, but it doesn't look like that.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Is that Titebond III ? It tends to have those dark colored glue lines.


----------



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

Good news. Yes it is TB3. And no gap, just glue.


----------



## poordustmaker (Jan 12, 2015)

Titebond III tends to leave a darker glue line. I've heard people use Titebond II on cutting boards with no problems, I think it drys a lighter color. I have never tried it though. I bet the line will disappear once you put some oil on it.


----------

